# bnib aura mobile sound r.p.m. 525 component speakers



## LucidusRex (Apr 6, 2012)

BNIB OLD SCHOOL AURA SOUND R.P.M. 525 5-1/4" 2WAY COMPONENT SPEAKER SET | eBay


----------



## damage (Nov 25, 2008)

Sold!


----------



## LucidusRex (Apr 6, 2012)

they're packed and ready to go out this evening.


----------



## LucidusRex (Apr 6, 2012)

decided to sell my last set,.. kinda need the feedback, atm.

new ad listed: BNIB OLD SCHOOL AURA R.P.M. 525 5-1/4" 2WAY COMPONENT SPEAKER SET, LAST ONE | eBay


----------

